# Lowe's Subcontractors



## cooling4u (Apr 3, 2007)

I was offered the job to become a subcontractor for Lowe's HVAC Department, I'm not to happy with the pay they are offering. Has anybody worked with Lowe's? and if so, whats you expirence with them?

Thank You
John


----------



## acefurnacefxr (Mar 20, 2007)

The way it works is they offer and you counter offer (always go high coz they will counter your counter offer) then you finally agree on a rate.


----------

